# Anyone TTC naturally with cb advanced Ovulating tests?



## Clomper (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently TTC naturally while I wait to get my referral through to my gynae to get my endo checked, as it is really flaring up at the moment  . I know I should be able to as I had a surprise natural BFP at the beginning of this year, but sadly miscarried. 

I have been tracking fertility through Ovuline and trying to dtd at the right times, but still no luck!!

So this month I am trying cb ovulation tests, got the advanced digi tests which show a flashing smiley face during high fertility periods before a solid smiley face at peak fertility, I got a flashing one this morning. I have been reading lots about the advanced tests, and lots of people saying they are showing flashing smileys for 6 days before the peak fertility shows, and that they showed smiley faces even when tested with water!! I dont really want to dtd every day for over a week, I don't think it is good for sperm quality, so have bought the normal cb digi tests too now as I am so worried about missing the "window"!!! 

Basically I am driving myself a little    with all this and wondering if anyone else is also??!!

Clomper xx


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I use the normal cb ovulation test with just the solid smiley face. They say as long as you get jiggly 3 days in a week you should be alright. Also I use the app period tracker which is really helpful. When I get the smiley face we then usually do it every day or every other day. I have learnt not to worry to much about it, as if you do it about 3 days a week you catch the smiley face anyway. Also remember sperm can live up to 3 to 5 days as well. Vitamin c and zinc are good for your partner to take as they are good for sperm. Try not to get to worked up about it all. Easier said than done though. Hope I have helped.


----------

